# My On One Whippet 650b



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my On One Whippet 650b Rigid Single Speed.















Frame:On On Whippet, 18, red
Fork: Trigon MC01a
Headset: FSA
Stem: Forte Pro OS, 90mm 
Handlebars: Ritchey WCS Carbon 680mm
Brakes: Hope Race X2 
Grips: Esi Chunkys
Seat post: Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 bolt 0mm offset 400mm
Saddle: Tioga Sider Twintail
Cranks/BB: XX1, 30t Bling Ring, RWC pressfit 92
Cog/Chain:Chris King 14t, kmc 9speed Gold
Pedals:Egg Beater 3's with ti spindles
Wheels: American Classic 650b Race, 10mm/9mm thru axle
Tires: Rocket Ron 2.1s

Total weight is 15 pounds 15 oz. 
I have a few things coming that will get it down another 2 to 3 oz.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Whats the bottom bracket height with the 27.5 wheels? I need a budget build lightweight racer


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*on one*



jeffw-13 said:


> Whats the bottom bracket height with the 27.5 wheels? I need a budget build lightweight racer


I was wanting to build one up and contacted on one a they encouraged me to go 29r.Said the whippit was not designed for 650b.Thought about hard eddie 650b ss but serious $.Love the way your bike looks.How about the ride?


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great! What kind of tire clearance do you have in the back?


----------



## aevanlloyd (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll probably climb better when you shave those 2-3 oz. ****Insert large amounts of sarcasm****

A 15 lb bike is incredible! My FS weighs 30.5 lbs. 

Great job and nice looking bike.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I took it out today for its first ride. Love the bike, the mid size wheel has its place. It won't be replacing my 29ers but it will be my go to bike for a few trails here in Houston.

Ill mesure the bb height but it seems to be the same as my rigid Lurcher.

There is plenty of room. 2.3 tires should fit even on the wide American Classic rims.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

My godfather! That thing will slay all before it.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

gH
AGQaQggdqddadgddd


N


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Stevob said:


> gH
> AGQaQggdqddadgddd
> 
> N


Well said. My thoughts exactly


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The BB Height is 12 inches to the bottom of the BB shell and 12.75 inches to the center of the BB. 

This is with a 445 a/c fork with 2.1 Rocket Rons on american classic race wheels.

My lurcher is 12 inches to the center off the BB with a 470mm a/c rigid fork, Chris King inset 3 and Renagade 1.95s on Easton 90s

My On One Scandal is 12.9 inches to the center of the BB with a WB Loop 80mm tapered fork(not sagged), On One Smoothie mixer headset and Fast Track 2.2s onSun/Ringle BF Pros.


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

That is an incredibly sexy ride. Congrats. Now post some pictures of her...you know...dirty!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> Well said. My thoughts exactly


put stoopid iphone in pocket without screenlock...pmsl


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow with a seatpost that high your asking for it to break & sheer off you nuts , quit buying frames that are to small


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

and further more a Whippet is a skinny ass dog ,aint no pitbull


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

Ummmm.... I guess you really don't know how to fit a bike. I'm 5'11 with a long inseam and short torso. The Whippet is a medium frame with a 605 mm effective top tube. why doesn't it fit?

Maybe you should quit making uninformed comments and learn how to fit a bike.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Click Click Boom said:


> The BB Height is 12 inches to the bottom of the BB shell and 12.75 inches to the center of the BB.
> 
> This is with a 445 a/c fork with 2.1 Rocket Rons on american classic race wheels.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's very helpful


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Curious as to why you went with a 2.1 in front? Wouldn't you want to have a larger tire for some compliance?

I ride a 2.35 Nobby Nic in front with a Carbon fork. I dunno, maybe you are a tougher man than me.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I built it as a weight weenie "fast" bike. My lurcher has 1.95s. Front and back and one of the guys I ride with uses furious freds on his rigid 29er.


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*As a mater of fact i have a certificate from specialized BG fit school*

:nono:


Click Click Boom said:


> Ummmm.... I guess you really don't know how to fit a bike. I'm 5'11 with a long inseam and short torso. The Whippet is a medium frame with a 605 mm effective top tube. why doesn't it fit?
> 
> Maybe you should quit making uninformed comments and learn how to fit a bike.


well as a matter of fact i have a certificate from specialized BG fit school i could teach you about fit as well as bikes with gears , peace out g man


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Click Click Boom said:


> I built it as a weight weenie "fast" bike. My lurcher has 1.95s. Front and back and one of the guys I ride with uses furious freds on his rigid 29er.


 ^^^^^^^Stud. That's all there is too it. Either that or you ride mostly sidewalks and paved streets.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

East and central texas trails with some LA trails. Double lake, Huntsville, rocky hill ranch, bluff creek ranch, tyler state park, ruston and all the houston and austin area trails.


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

"well as a matter of fact i have a certificate from specialized BG fit school i could teach you about fit as well as bikes with gears , peace out g man"

In that case you'd know that you can't fit a frame without the person there and a large portion of the fit is comfort and body type. So for Boom here it's probably spot on. 

And Boom. Sexy bike.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

raceline said:


> well as a matter of fact i have a certificate from specialized BG fit school i could teach you about fit as well as bikes with gears , peace out g man


Clearly you need to go back to school. I am 5'6", ride a medium 29er frame and the post sticks out plenty. WTF does that have to do with fit?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

maybe he doesn't agree with the seatpost showing more than two knuckles high..


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

*Mr. poopy-butt*

I think somebody is grumpy:madmax: Some folks like a short frame for stand over, some for looks, some because the manufacturer sizes on odd or even numbers that can leave a gap and that's the best fit.

I take a 21 or 20 inch depending on the manufacturer. My 3 21" frames have less post showing than my 2 20" frames, of course...but guess what? I buy 400mm posts and ALL of them are WELL within the min insertion spec by inches...like I can pull 'em out another 2-3 inches easy and still have post (the little mark on the post I'm sure they covered at Specialized BG Fit School). I can't see where his seat is over extended since for all I know he has a 450mm post and can't see the MIN INSERTION mark.

For the record, all of mine have EXACTLY the same seat to floor, seat to BB center, and seat to pedal measurements but different post lengths hanging out and all well within spec.:thumbsup:

Perhaps you just don't like the fact that it's not your bike!?! Let's see...join date 2004, 39 posts, 1 chicklet...keep up the good work!

My deviant seat posts, measure yourself silly: God's Favorite Bike Gallery - Mtbr Mountain Bike Photo Gallery


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

serious said:


> Clearly you need to go back to school. I am 5'6", ride a medium 29er frame and the post sticks out plenty. WTF does that have to do with fit?


I'm 6' 2" and I would ride PAST min insertion and put my balls in peril to ride that! LOL


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Stevob said:


> put stoopid iphone in pocket without screenlock...pmsl


Lol i figured...just bustin' balls


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I have 245mm of seatpost showing with a very thin saddle. There is 155mm of post in the frame. It may look off because of the angle of ther photo and that the whippets have a very low stack. I have changed the stem and trimmed the steer tube so it looks much cleaner now. Its also shaved a few more grams. ;-)

So far I like the wheelsize. It felt like a 26er in the turns and rolled over stuff almost as well as a 29er. It is a converted 26er frame so it turned o ut the way I thought it would.

Light, rigid, singlespeed, fast and simple. Great build for a lot less money then many other similar weight weenie builds.

I love that Lynskey Ti Bike... Sweet ride. Here are my 2 ti bikes that are Lynskey made for other makes.

Ragley TD:1 15lbs 14oz















Vassago Optimus Ti


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> Lol i figured...just bustin' balls


Yeah, I know  I just left it there because it looked funny


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

That is WAAAAY Too much seatpost showing there! I know that I have 15mm more showing but come on. Screw sizing the bike to you and the way you ride and drop that post to make some guy, that doesn't know you, how or where you ride but has a Specialized Fit Certificate (Whatever that is) happy. Forum people are Idiots! (myself included but then again look how long I've been on here and how many posts I have. I actually ride and just don't type about it) 

When I first posted my bike on here in 2010 there were exactly 2 Haters (that bike is dumb, it will break the first time you ride it, those are road tires, do you climb trees with that gear and on and on) and one of them lived within 3 hours of me so we met up to ride and let's just say he couldn't back up his typed words on a Forum on the internet. Oh well such is life.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

I climb just fine om my "narrow" 2.1 rocket rons or 1.95 Renagades. I have yet to be passed on a climb in a race. Next people will say that at 210 pounds I'm to heavy for the bike.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

You're too heavy for that bike! ;-)


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I was gonna give you **** for living in "hilly" Houston...but you threw in the Hill Country riding...so damn...all I can say is ENJOY!!!


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

You can make Huntsville hard by gearing above 2:1 on a 29er then average 14 mph or more.


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

This and another trick 650b Whippet I saw have me seriously thinking about this for a new build. Damn you! 
Sweet bike.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

On One made this frame for 650b without knowing it.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

raceline said:


> :nono:
> 
> well as a matter of fact i have a certificate from specialized BG fit school i could teach you about fit as well as bikes with gears , peace out g man


Well, that pretty much explains it. This bike is clearly not a Specialized.


----------



## zorro (Feb 26, 2007)

Got a half chub, then saw the weight...got a full boner.


----------



## Click Click Boom (Oct 23, 2008)

The bike is holding up tp my clyde weight as well. The wheels are the only thing that had me concerened. But so far so good.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

That bike is Sick and the first Cool 650b in Houston.


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

hi mr miata man


----------



## bike hippy (Mar 16, 2007)

Ooohhhh watch out everyone, he's got a certificate!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Click Click Boom said:


> I climb just fine om my "narrow" 2.1 rocket rons or 1.95 Renagades. I have yet to be passed on a climb in a race. Next people will say that at 210 pounds I'm to heavy for the bike.


When you are already in last place when you hit the first climb...of course you can't get passed!

I kid I kid. Nice bikes!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> When you are already in last place when you hit the first climb...of course you can't get passed!


I resemble that remark. lol.


----------

